# arroyo city fishing buddies



## El Trucha Rey (Jul 29, 2012)

New to forum an kinda new to fishing texas. Born an raised in florida an fished up an down both coasts. Just bought a new to me triton 240 lts an looking for sum folks that fish outta arroyo city that would like to show me around an do sum fishing in bay an offshore. I do drive a truck an my time off is kinda sporadic but usually home a week or so a month. If nothin else we could catch specks at nite off the dock, anybody interested let me know.


----------



## El Trucha Rey (Jul 29, 2012)

In town for a week if anybody wants to do a lil fishing an beer drinking


----------



## aehdz10 (May 13, 2012)

*hey*

I'm usually free weekends so whenver your about just shoot me a message


----------



## El Trucha Rey (Jul 29, 2012)

aehdz10 said:


> I'm usually free weekends so whenver your about just shoot me a message


Ok I will. Its lookin like ill b in on thursday the 23rd till the 28th. ill hit ya up as it gets closer. Again I don't kno a lot of spots to hit on the boat but a lil recon by fire will happen. No prob catching limits off the dock at nite but I need to slime the boat up.


----------

